# Zombies By Design



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Cool zombie movie, lots of gore, I'm in it, say no more! Check it out:
http://www.troubledmoonfilms.com/ZBD/ZBD.html -- Available Spring 2006!!
~~ Nobtis


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

looks like it was fun to do , hope i get to see it


----------

